
Louisiana State University ends Elsevier bundled journal subscription - tingletech
https://www.insidehighered.com/news/2019/05/24/lsu-ends-elsevier-bundled-journal-subscription
======
tomkat0789
Louisianaian here! Back when I did my PhD at LSU 5 years ago, the university
seemed like it was constantly in a budget crisis from a combination of state
funding cuts and public demands for low tuition (lots of people in Louisiana
view LSU attendance as something like a birthright). As mentioned in the
article, this cancelation is almost certainly driven by cost cutting. I hope
my friends still there can still get the literature they need!

Related article I found about a legal dispute LSU had with Elsevier:
[https://www.insidehighered.com/news/2017/05/03/louisiana-
sta...](https://www.insidehighered.com/news/2017/05/03/louisiana-state-takes-
disagreement-elsevier-court)

~~~
new4thaccount
Most on HN don't know about the TOPS program which pays for all Louisiana
students to go to in-state public colleges (LA Tech, LSU, ULL, ULM...etc)
tuition free if they meet some pretty basic requirements like 4 years of math
and two years of foreign language in highschool in LA. Most Louisiana colleges
require at least an 18 or a 21 on the ACT iirc to get in as well (pretty
easy). I got a great engineering degree and then landed a great job because of
this. There's a lot of bad in LA (crime, heat, humidity, mosquitos...etc), but
this made up for a lot.

